# Pineview Postponed-Try Again Staurday 2-13-10?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Who wants to try again for Saturday 2-13-2010?


Due to the deterioration of ice conditions at Pineview, it is in the best interest of all concerned that we postpone the Perch Party for a couple of weeks.

We regret having to do this but we want the Party to be a fun and enjoyable event.
The present conditions would not allow this to happen.

The snow depth and amount of slush would make for a miserable outing.
Stay tuned for the new date.

Some of you that have the proper clothing and gear may still want to go to Pineview on Saturday.
The ice is safe, it's just the deep snow and the slush that is causing the postponement
of the party.


Thanks for understanding,
Grandpa D.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

We whole heartily support your decision Grandpa D. No need in folks driving a distance and having regrets. This is for fun and not misery. You made the tough call and good on you. Erroring on the side of caution and safety is the right call without a doubt

Per the very reliable intel we received from dubob.... THANK YOU again dubob and we'll be think'n of you come Thursday wishing you the best on the surgery...you and your wife are in our most sincere thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery our dear friend :wink: :wink: .

Here's dubob's report from the e-mail he sent us tonight and we sincerely trust this mans wisdom and judgement when it comes to ice conditions...

"I got a late start and arrived in the parking lot about 9:30 AM. There was ONE other truck there and they were just heading out. They were the first ones on the ice today. There was nobody at the narrows or off Browning Point. I headed out to the end of Cemetery Point off the beach side. The slush was even worse than it was Saturday. It was so bad I had to get over to the sloped shoreline and run on ground instead of ice. My first holes were at 39/40 feet and there was nothing but dinks. My next set was in 45 and I had an 8" perch on the first drop. I fished there for about 3 hours and managed to put 4 keepers on the deck along with 2 dinks. Very slow. I quit at 2:15.

The slush was very difficult to walk very far in. The water depth on top of the ice is deep enough to completely cover the foot part of my Mickey Mouse boots. That's puts it at 4" or more. Very ugly. I did set up on a previous snowmobile slush track that had frozen on my second hole position and that was okay. Every where else was slush.

DO NOT TAKE YOUR SNOWMOBILE TO PINEVIEW. At least until the slush freezes down. I doubt you're going to want to go very far on foot either. Pineview may be done for a couple of weeks."


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

Thank you, Mother Nature! LOL
I really wanted to come (just heard about the party the other day). But my schedule wouldn't have allowed it. I love to come to any get-together I can, because I don't get to meet fellow fishermen very often otherwise.

Besides, I still need time to buy boots and foot warmers! I highly doubt my sneakers would be very good for standing around very long out in the cold. I don't think I've been outside this whole winter longer than the time it takes to fill up my car gas tank! (I despise winter!)

I will try to keep my Saturdays open, from now on.
This info probably isn't needed right now, but just to let the party-planners know... I can bring chips and dip, or generic/store-brand soda pop, or any other relatively cheap thing (I don't want to spend more than $5). I also have a TON of Stephen's Hot Cocoa that needs to be used up, as it is near (or maybe passed?) expiring. If the stove can fit a pot of hot water, people can bring mugs and have that to drink.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

DANG!!!!


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

I didnt no the slush was that bad sounds like it is for the better :|


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*



bullrider said:


> I didnt no the slush was that bad sounds like it is for the better :|


PV is safe with a good 10" plus of ice. The slush with water under the snow ontop of the ice is not good to have this outing...just yet.

We need COLD temps for several days without any huge amounts of heavy wet snow. The slush with 4" plus of water directly ontop of the ice without proper boots would make it miserable with cold wet feet happening very quickly. Once the feet get cold and/or wet the fun will turn to misery. Trust me. You must have GOOD boots made for the conditions of slush and standing water for ice fish'n IMHO.

This same exact situation happened last year during the scheduled Echo UWN party. But a week later the slush monster was eliminated and it was great fish'n at PV. However, it all depends on Mother Nature now and the forecast needs to provide PV with cold temps during the day and at night below freezing. Thus far per our continue monitoring of various trusted weather sites via the interenet (intellicast and the weather channel) the downward in temps is starting. Keep the MANTRA COLD, COLD, COLD.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

I might still end up going because i got the boots


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

Insulated chest waders work great too. :wink:


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

Dare it I missed this memmo, so that why I could not fine you all again :? Well I stayed there and caught about 60 of the little beggers but only 25 5" or better and I kept them. I was at the north end of Cemetery Point about 25 yards form shore in 36' of water from top of ice right at a start of a drop off. If it was not for my fish tv I would have miss many bites.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*



mrdanner said:


> Dare it I missed this memmo, so that why I could not fine you all again :? Well I stayed there and caught about 60 of the little beggers but only 25 5" or better and I kept them. I was at the north end of Cemetery Point about 25 yards form shore in 36' of water from top of ice right at a start of a drop off. If it was not for my fish tv I would have miss many bites.


Wow, that is a lot of fish...at least in my opinion!

Are there any tentative dates for the rescheduled Perch party?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*



JAT83 said:


> Are there any tentative dates for the rescheduled Perch party?


We'd really like to see this happen. Need some intel on PV ice conditions. Think'n we may take a drive for a site survey...maybe someone else can also do this also. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed!!!*

Do we dare to try it again for this Saturday?
I'm not sure that conditions will be much different than last time.

Any interest in trying for this Saturday?


----------



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Pineview Postponed-Try Again Staurday 2-6-10?*

was up there today i was in the narrows and the ice was about 20 to 24 inches thick and no slush caught a couple perch and crappie


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pineview Postponed-Try Again Staurday 2-6-10?*

Well unless something unforeseen comes up we'll be there Saturday somewhere in the middle inlet area. Debating the worry wart syndrome on taking the new toy. Also think'n of having serious 'eye' problems :mrgreen: on Friday.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pineview Postponed-Try Again Staurday 2-6-10?*

that is some thick ice i didnt think it got that thick on pv


----------

